# Snow caster does not throw snow very far



## cybrdweeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello everyone- first post here for me and I'm glad I found this site.

I have an old Bolens ST160 hydro that I recently bought and fixed up and it runs good but the snowblower (snow caster) doesn't work good at all. I used it for the first time yesterday in about 2" of light snow and it barely came out the shoot. The tractor was at WOT and the auger was spinning but it just doesn't throw the snow.

I see there is an adjustment rod with an adjustment wheel under the tractor- how should this be adjusted and could this be the problem?

Also there are four metal tabs mounted on the auger in the center and they appear to be bent- are they supposed to be curved or straight?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I am wondering if your drive belt is slipping or loose for some reason. If there is power, it should throw snow. Have you checked that the impeller (what actually tosses the snow out the chute) can spin freely when you turn it by hand (engine off). Also could the impeller be spinning on its shaft too freely because it has broken free? Check your auger that pulls in snow to see if that is bound up. Do this all with the engine off. 
Don't ever try to unstick snow in your chute while it is running- way to lose a hand or eye.

Others on site know alot more than I do.

Good luck.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

cybrdweeb: That bent piece should not be bent.

tcreeley: That's a single stage snowblower. There is no impeller. The auger does all of the work.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The adjustment knob is for belt tensioning. Turning it to the right tightens the belt.
The tabs should be straight,and if I remember correctly,are adjustable. They are what throws the snow up the chute.
Also, 2" of snow isn't much. If it is too light,or not very deep,the augers may not be able to catch it properly.
You may find it works better in deeper snow.


----------



## cybrdweeb (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

the auger turns pretty hard by hand (not running of course) - and the belts are real tight. Should it spin freely by hand or is there always some tension on the belts and auger even when not running?

We had about 3" of snow last night and I tightened the adjuster knob about 7 turns and it still does'nt throw the snow- more like a lazy arc. 

I'm wondering if my tractor isnt really running at full speed even though it seems to be - I replaced the throttle cable so maybe it's not adjusted correctly- I'll check tonight.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

OldBuzzard said:


> cybrdweeb: That bent piece should not be bent.
> 
> tcreeley: That's a single stage snowblower. There is no impeller. The auger does all of the work.


Never knew the difference. I thought they were all 2 stage like my walk behind snow blowers I've had. Live and learn. Always wondered what a single stage blower was!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try to get some pics of the drive from the top,between the tractor and blower.
The auger may feel "stiff",if it has a bevel gear drive,but belt or chain driven ones usually turn fairly easily.
Check the bearings,bushings,and pulleys for binding.
Disconnect the belt,and see if it turns easier.
Your engine should run at about 3200,to 3600 rpms at full throttle,with no load.


----------



## cybrdweeb (Oct 20, 2014)

I fixed it- the throttle was not opening all the way and only only running at about 3/4 throttle. I loosened the cable and pulled it tight and secured it again-the engine really screams at WOT. 

Now my concern is if it is over-revving - there is no tachometer so I'm not sure how many RPMs its turning.

Just need some more snow now to try it out.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Adjust the governor.
With the engine OFF, open the throttle,and see which way the governor arm moves.
Then,close the throttle,and loosen the nut on the arm,and turn the governor shaft in the direction the arm moved ,when the throttle was opened.
You should feel it lightly bump against the stop,and while holding it LIGHTLY,in this position,tighten the clamp nut.
Check for free movement,and start the engine.


----------

